# Droid 2 GLobal .629 Nandroid Backup



## goldgod (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a rooted Droid 2 Global .629 Nandroid Backup that i can use
Please


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

i do but will take my awhile to upload, why not, just sbf?
and root with framaroot

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldgod (Mar 25, 2013)

I have the USA Band-unlock,SBF will take that away


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

yes, but band unlock is pretty easy now

[background=transparent]Band unlock Droid 2 Global [/background]
1-Root the phone [background=transparent]"Super Easy Droid X, Droid 2 Rooting app"[/background]
2- [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Install/Use[/background][background=rgb(250, 250, 250)] [/background][background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]Droid 2/X/3 Bootstrap[/background]
3- Flash 4.33 radio-only sbf to phone using RSD Lite (this step can be done at any time in this process, just has to be before applying the Band Unlock, I list it here since many band unlockers are likely already rooted and bootstrapped)
4-Bootstrap and reboot to recovery, and apply band unlock.

since you already have the .33 radio, if you use the [background=transparent]ezSBF & Root 2.3.4/ 4.5.629[/background]
the radio will remain and
you can skip, step 3.

I'm also working on uploading a nandroid.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

[background=transparent]D2G.a956.4.5.629.stock.nandroid-DevHost[/background]


----------



## goldgod (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank You


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

You're Welcome


----------

